# What Should I Put In My 75 Gallon?



## travisbundo (May 4, 2011)

I currently have a 60 gallon mbuna tank and am thinking about adding a 75 gallon CA tank. I'm thinking about just going with 1 fish or 1 pair but am open to a community tank as well.

If this was your tank, what would you suggest? I like bold, aggressive and distinguished.

Some fish on the top of my list include:

Black Nasty - Solo
Midas - Solo
Red Devil - Solo
EBJD - Pair
FlowerHorn - Solo

Really leaning towards Black Nasty

The water in my area is naturally very hard and high PH so I need a fish that can sustain in PH of 8-8.5

Give me your thoughts and recommendations.

Thanks.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *travisbundo*,

All your choices seem good to me. Personally I would go with the RD/Midas option; their interaction with the environment/people outside their tank is what I would look for in a wet pet tank.

The Nandopsis haitiensis is a great looking fish, and I have seen a video online of one interacting with people outside the tank. There are a few threads on here with some great pictures and discussions about Nandopsis haitiensis. If you use the search function to find the threads I am sure they will only further your favoring of the Hait.

If you are looking for outgoing aggressive personality, I would not go with the EBJD pair. My EBJD has not been reclusive by any means, they just do not seem too interested in the area outside the tank, unless I shake a bag of food in front of the tank, then he goes crazy. He is the least dominate cichlid in my community tank but the most aggressive eater.

All in all, if it was my tank I would get a RD/Midas without a question.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

I would go with a single Argentea or a pair of texas (either carpintis or cyanoguttatus, whichever you prefer). Your ph is a bit high for these but not by much, and the common thinking is that a tank raised fish will have adapted to the local ph at least to some extent.


----------



## travisbundo (May 4, 2011)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *travisbundo*,
> 
> All your choices seem good to me. Personally I would go with the RD/Midas option; their interaction with the environment/people outside their tank is what I would look for in a wet pet tank.
> 
> ...


Are you saying you would go w/ a RD and Midas pair? Or one or the other? What are the major differences between those two and the black nasty. I've done a fair amount of research but doesnt seem to be as cut and dry as african cichlid information.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I would personally go with a flowerhorn as my first choice. Then the rd solo or midas solo. Ebjd pairs will not produce a spawn that will make it. If you wanted a pair with an ebjd you would have to go with a male ebjd and a female BGJD if regular jd. Black nasty is also a good choice but I have never kept one so I will leave that one out. I have a ebjd/BGJD pair as well as a fh/rd pair. They are both really fun to watch. The rd/fh tank interacts a lot more with people compared to the jds.


----------



## travisbundo (May 4, 2011)

Ok, I will continue to do some research. Right now my list goes in order:

Black Nasty
Red Devil
Texas(Not sure what kind as there seems to be many variations)

Those red texas cichlids look pretty amazing but not sure the availability of them.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

I would do a Flowerhorn. Super aggressive and stunning. I have a RD/Midas and she is a lot of fun, too. Most people say RD/Midas because unless you get a WC specimen, most of the ones you see in pet stores are crosses even though they are labeled as Red Devils.

Beyond the basic "look" of the fish there's not much difference in which one you keep if you are doing a wet pet. Personality-wise, it will vary from fish to fish, regardless of which one you get.

Not to give you more choices, but...have you considered a Jaguar? Great color and super aggressive, too.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Dovi??


----------



## travisbundo (May 4, 2011)

Yes, I have considered the Jaguar but would a 75 be a healthy environment for it?

The Dovii Would get way too big for a 75 from what I've gathered, correct me if I'm wrong.

All the fish on my list, including Jag, would I be able to feed them live fish from time to time? Like Hybrid fry from my mbuna tank? Is there any fish on my list that I should be concerned about doing this with?


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

travisbundo said:


> Yes, I have considered the Jaguar but would a 75 be a healthy environment for it?
> 
> The Dovii Would get way too big for a 75 from what I've gathered, correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> All the fish on my list, including Jag, would I be able to feed them live fish from time to time? Like Hybrid fry from my mbuna tank? Is there any fish on my list that I should be concerned about doing this with?


Dovii would definately get way to big for a 75.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

A Jag would be OK for a 75, not a dovii though.

IMO feeding live is tricky, because some fish get used to it and demand nothing but feeders...I have heard of that happening a lot with Oscars. My RD refuses to eat live fish. She will kill them, but not eat them. :lol: But feeding culls to your wet pets is not an issue.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

travisbundo said:


> Yes, I have considered the Jaguar but would a 75 be a healthy environment for it?
> 
> The Dovii Would get way too big for a 75 from what I've gathered, correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> All the fish on my list, including Jag, would I be able to feed them live fish from time to time? Like Hybrid fry from my mbuna tank? Is there any fish on my list that I should be concerned about doing this with?


You are correct-dovii or jag will be too big for a 75g in the long run. Goof parachromis for a 75g would be freddy, RTM, or loisellei. 
What about a pure trimac?


----------



## travisbundo (May 4, 2011)

So I'm about to purchase this tank and I'm still strongly leaning towards a Black Nasty. Anyone else have anything else they'd like to add?


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a male Flowerhorn in my 75, He is a cool fish! *** had a Red Devil in the past and he was quite the looker he was passive compared to the FH. They are nutz.. The only thing is you cant keep anything with them at least not for long...


----------



## travisbundo (May 4, 2011)

Going with the Black Nasty.

How should I set up the tank? I'm thinking pebble substrate with very little decorations. Maybe 1 piece to serve as a current break?

Tank currently has 2 dual biowheel filters, not sure if they're Emp400s or Pen350s.

Going to eventually go with 1 HOB filter and 1 canister, maybe an XP3 or Fluval405.

Will this meet the requirements of this CA? The information for the Black Nasty's environment is lacking online.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

Midas pair would be my choice. Something like red isettas.


----------

